# [RELEASE] BMW Scanner 1.4 drivers for Windows 10 (+ Dummy-Friendly Installation Guide)



## rudy.delorenzo (Jan 15, 2020)

_Before we start... _*YES, these drivers work on the doomed Windows 10 Update 2004 and subsequent updates.*

*Where do I get the drivers?*
You can download the drivers at
drivers.rudydelorenzo.ca

*What does the file include?*
The .zip file contains:

`CDMUninstaller.exe` to properly uninstall any previous versions of the driver.
the modified driver files
all the files from the original, unmodified driver package (which you can find here.)
*How do I install them?*
The process to install the modified drivers is the same as the regular drivers, with the only difference being that you have to disable driver signature enforcement. Despite the process being largely the same as other windows versions, I'll detail the whole thing from start to finish here.

Credit: _These instructions + the driver modification algorithm are largely based upon @napoleao's post here. Thank you @napoleao!_

Step 1: Download and extract the driver kit

Visit drivers.rudydelorenzo.ca
Using the dropdown select the Windows 10 version you're running
To find out which version of Windows 10 you have...
Click `Find my version...`
If prompted, click `Open Settings`
Under the _Windows Specifications_ heading, you'll find your version. It'll be a four-digit number (e.g. 1703, 1709, 2004, etc...)

Click `Download`
Unzip the .zip file you just downloaded. To do this, right click the file and select `Extract All...`
Choose a folder to extract the files to. I recommend choosing somewhere easy to find like the desktop.
Remember the location you extract them to, you'll need it later.

Navigate to that folder.
Step 2: Uninstall any preexisting drivers

If you've ever installed these drivers or even attempted to install them, you should uninstall them using `CDMUninstaller.exe`
Open `CDMUninstaller.exe`
Click `Add`
Click `Remove Devices`
Close the CDM Uninstaller program.
Step 3: Disable driver signature enforcement
*You only have to do this step if you're installing on Windows 10 Version 2004 or above.*
We have to do this because, since the drivers have been modified, the signature they have is no longer valid.

Right click the windows icon at the lower left corner of the screen
Click `Settings`
Click `Update & Security`
Click `Recovery` on the left hand side
Under _Advanced startup_, click `Restart now`. Your computer will now reboot and display a menu.
On that menu, click `Troubleshoot`
Now click `Advanced options`
Click `Startup settings`
Click `Restart`. Your computer will now restart.
When the _Startup Settings_ menu appears, press `7` on your keyboard. Your computer will now continue to boot normally.
Step 4: Install the drivers

Open device manager
You can do this by right-clicking the windows logo and then clicking `Device Manager` in the options that show up

Plug in your BMW Scanner cable to the computer, don't plug it into the car
The screen should now refresh and something along the lines of `BMW Scanner V14x` should appear under `Other Devices`

Right click the `BMW Scanner V14x` device and click `Update driver` in the menu that appears.
On the window that appears, click on `Browse my computer for driver software`
Now click on `Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer`
Double click `Show All Devices`
Click the `Have Disk...` button
On the dialog that appears click `Browse...`
Now navigate to the folder where you extracted the drivers (remember step 1?)
Double click the `ftdibus.inf` file
Click `OK`
Select `USB Serial Converter` and click the `Next` button.
A dialog will appear saying that armageddon will reign down upon you and your computer and that you'll start thermonuclear war because Windows can't verify the publisher of the software. Just click `Install this driver software anyway`
After a moment, windows should let you know that the driver installed properly. Click `Close` to leave that window.
But we aren't done yet. Now you should be looking at the Device Manager window. You'll notice that the `BMW Scanner V14x` device has disappeared in favour of:

a `USB Serial Converter` device under `Universal Serial Bus controllers`, and
a `USB Serial Port` device under `Other devices`, which has an error.
The last step is to install the USB Serial Port driver. We're at the home stretch. Here we go.

Right click the `USB Serial Port` device and click `Update driver` in the menu that appears.
On the window that appears, click on `Browse my computer for driver software`
Now click on `Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer`
Double click `Show All Devices`
Click the `Have Disk...` button
On the dialog that appears click `Browse...`
Now navigate to the folder where you extracted the drivers (again, the same one from step 1)
Double click the `ftdiport.inf` file, *NOT* the `ftdibus.inf` file we used in the previous section.
Click `OK`
Select `USB Serial Port`. Click the `Next` button.
The same warning dialog from before will appear. Again, just click `Install this driver software anyway`
After a moment, windows should let you know that the driver installed properly. Click `Close` to leave that window.
*You're done!*
The software and drivers are now installed. Go ahead and plug the cable into the car and open BMW Scanner 1.4. The software should load correctly. Have fun and code away!


----------



## chrisconn04 (Dec 25, 2011)

Great write up, but just in case anyone else runs into the Bitlocker issues when trying to set up the disabled drivers signature enforcement you need to follow these commands: 

PowerShell Commands: 
manage-bde -status 
Disable-BitLocker -MountPoint "E:" 
manage-bde -off "E:"

The "E" is the drive that is locked under BitLocker. 

Then restart. 

Here is a youtube video, as well.


----------



## rudy.delorenzo (Jan 15, 2020)

chrisconn04 said:


> Great write up, but just in case anyone else runs into the Bitlocker issues when trying to set up the disabled drivers signature enforcement you need to follow these commands:
> 
> PowerShell Commands:
> manage-bde -status
> ...


Brilliant bit of information. I don't use BitLocker so I completely overlooked this. Thanks!


----------



## TripleScoop (Jan 28, 2021)

rudy.delorenzo said:


> _Before we start... _*YES, these drivers work on the doomed Windows 10 Update 2004*
> 
> *Where do I get the drivers?*
> You can download the drivers at
> ...


----------



## TripleScoop (Jan 28, 2021)

I just wanted to thank you for posting these detailed instructions. We were stuck in the proverbial creek without a paddle. Got the scanner working on a Windows 10 laptop, got the car started thanks to that. 

Best regards!


----------



## skrigz (Jan 18, 2016)

When I download the drivers it says the ZIP file is corrupted. I tried downloading it twice please help

Edit: i downloaded it from here D2XX Drivers - FTDI


----------



## rudy.delorenzo (Jan 15, 2020)

skrigz said:


> When I download the drivers it says the ZIP file is corrupted. I tried downloading it twice please help
> 
> Edit: i downloaded it from here D2XX Drivers - FTDI


Did you try downloading from drivers.rudydelorenzo.ca? And if so, try disabling your antivirus. My logs show no failures


----------



## rudy.delorenzo (Jan 15, 2020)

TripleScoop said:


> I just wanted to thank you for posting these detailed instructions. We were stuck in the proverbial creek without a paddle. Got the scanner working on a Windows 10 laptop, got the car started thanks to that.
> 
> Best regards!


Glad it worked for you!


----------



## SGTinWI (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you... Had enough info from your post to get the 1.4 working. All the best to you.


----------



## rudy.delorenzo (Jan 15, 2020)

SGTinWI said:


> Thank you... Had enough info from your post to get the 1.4 working. All the best to you.


That's the goal! Cheers


----------



## Newer13 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey, so I’ve followed the instructions used the links posted and I still get a ‘hardware faulty’ this is the 4th thread and download I’ve tried and, I’m losing hope these things even work. Please help me


----------



## rudy.delorenzo (Jan 15, 2020)

Newer13 said:


> Hey, so I’ve followed the instructions used the links posted and I still get a ‘hardware faulty’ this is the 4th thread and download I’ve tried and, I’m losing hope these things even work. Please help me


Hey! To start from a blank slate can you try following the guide in a new virtual machine?


----------



## Newer13 (Mar 23, 2021)

VM won’t load files. Or program..


----------



## Newer13 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bought a new scanner, maybe it’s the item. Should I bother looking for an xp computer?


----------



## anthonybenking (Mar 25, 2021)

rudy.delorenzo said:


> _Before we start... _*YES, these drivers work on the doomed Windows 10 Update 2004*
> 
> *Where do I get the drivers?*
> You can download the drivers at
> ...


Hi there, Installing 20H2, everything is fine until Step 4-13, the driver does not install successfully. I tried uninstalling the driver, removing the device, this does not work, thoughts?


----------



## josiph (Apr 20, 2021)

anthonybenking said:


> Hi there, Installing 20H2, everything is fine until Step 4-13, the driver does not install successfully. I tried uninstalling the driver, removing the device, this does not work, thoughts?


i had the same problem with installing on 20H2, the solution was to also do Step 3 of the instructions
*Step 3: Disable driver signature enforcement*


----------



## josiph (Apr 20, 2021)

I got the driver installed (20H2) with these instructions Thanks!!

*The only problem now is that i cant read any data from my F32 (420i from 2014) is this because my BMW scanner V1.4.0.7 (14-01-2009) is to old to read my car?
Is there a better newer tool to use with this?*

Many thanks in advance

PS: Step 3 of the instructions also apply for the 20H2 version of windows 10


----------



## rudy.delorenzo (Jan 15, 2020)

josiph said:


> I got the driver installed (20H2) with these instructions Thanks!!
> 
> *The only problem now is that i cant read any data from my F32 (420i from 2014) is this because my BMW scanner V1.4.0.7 (14-01-2009) is to old to read my car?
> Is there a better newer tool to use with this?*
> ...


I wasn't aware that people were skipping step 3. Thanks for letting me know! I'll make the post clearer


----------



## rudy.delorenzo (Jan 15, 2020)

*UPDATE:*
The tool supports Update 21H2, the May 2021 Update


----------



## Ralf-BMW (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you for this step by step guide! I was able to use bmw scanner again!


----------



## rudy.delorenzo (Jan 15, 2020)

Ralf-BMW said:


> Thank you for this step by step guide! I was able to use bmw scanner again!


You bet! Glad to hear it worked


----------



## Ralf-BMW (Sep 29, 2020)

rudy.delorenzo said:


> You bet! Glad to hear it worked


Is the driver signature still deactivated after this process? or should I restore that after the install?


----------



## rudy.delorenzo (Jan 15, 2020)

Ralf-BMW said:


> Is the driver signature still deactivated after this process? or should I restore that after the install?


Next time you reboot it'll be activated automatically!


----------



## 7 Seriea (Aug 31, 2020)

Very impressive write up. Thank you very much for taking the time to put this all together. I'm new to all of this so forgive my ignorance.

My "Hardware Status" in the *BMW Scanner v1.4.0* app shows:

[Green] Device drivers (or another FTDI drivers) are installed
[Yellow] BMW Scanner adapter is not plugged in
I have an E46 (2006 CI) and an E38 (2001). I have a *K-line* USB interface and a *K+DCAN* (INPA Compatible) USB interface. I also have a Veepeak OBDCheck BLE OBD2 Bluetooth Scanner Auto OBD II Diagnostic Scan Tool for iOS & Android, Bluetooth 4.0.

Neither of these interfaces/BMW Scanner adapter seem to work. I read somewhere that based on the year of the vehicle, certain interfaces do not work. So my question is, what BMW Scanner adapter do I need or is there another underlying issue?

Thank you again for your efforts!


----------



## Me46k (Jul 13, 2021)

rudy.delorenzo said:


> _Before we start... _*YES, these drivers work on the doomed Windows 10 Update 2004 and subsequent updates.*
> 
> *Where do I get the drivers?*
> You can download the drivers at
> ...


I just followed the whole process but I don’t have any program to open to scan? - have I done anything wrong ore do I need to download some extra?

thanks


----------



## 7 Seriea (Aug 31, 2020)

Me46k said:


> I just followed the whole process but I don’t have any program to open to scan? - have I done anything wrong ore do I need to download some extra?
> 
> thanks


Where are you looking? Mine showed up on the Desktop.


----------



## 7 Seriea (Aug 31, 2020)

Try looking here
C:\BMWScan140\BMWScan140.exe\BMWScan140.exe


----------



## Me46k (Jul 13, 2021)

7 Seriea said:


> Try looking here
> C:\BMWScan140\BMWScan140.exe\BMWScan140.exe


Nothing on the desktop ore anywhere else.

Edit: I found another P.A software, and now I god the program on my desktop, and the driver, hopes they run together, think I got the one that I was missing.🙏😊


----------



## alpine3 (Feb 16, 2020)

Thank You rudy.delorenzo. Was trying to find out how in earth to get BMW Scanner to work on Windows 10. Tried couple of tutorials without luck, but Yours worked like a charm. You are the man!!!


----------



## Forrest_92 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi, Any idea what could be causing this? , followed the guide step by step


----------



## rudy.delorenzo (Jan 15, 2020)

Forrest_92 said:


> Hi, Any idea what could be causing this? , followed the guide step by step
> 
> View attachment 1039855


Did you disable driver signature enforcement?


----------



## Forrest_92 (Aug 30, 2021)

rudy.delorenzo said:


> Did you disable driver signature enforcement?


Got it now thanks , didn't realise the Signature enforment had re-enabled 👍


----------



## rudy.delorenzo (Jan 15, 2020)

Forrest_92 said:


> Got it now thanks , didn't realise the Signature enforment had re-enabled 👍


You bet! Thank you for asking on the forum, you're definitely not the only one with this issue!


----------



## jadengyenes (Sep 5, 2021)

Newer13 said:


> Hey, so I’ve followed the instructions used the links posted and I still get a ‘hardware faulty’ this is the 4th thread and download I’ve tried and, I’m losing hope these things even work. Please help me


this is happening to me too and i have no idea what to do..


----------



## flpnout (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello! I've followed every step and I am running Windows 10 version 21H1 with the latest scanner driver 21H2 since I didn't see one for 21H1. I am also using latest Windows Parallel on Mac. I assume it maybe okay, but I am getting this error:


----------



## Evo-uk (Aug 22, 2021)

Got it working


----------



## Evo-uk (Aug 22, 2021)

Wow so many errors


----------



## back pay (11 mo ago)

I'm new to using laptop as a diagnosis tool. What cable do I need to connect laptop to car (2007 bmw Z4 E85) and do I need an adapter.? Lots of confusing info out there and I cant seem to find this basic info.


----------



## Evo-uk (Aug 22, 2021)

back pay said:


> I'm new to using laptop as a diagnosis tool. What cable do I need to connect laptop to car (2007 bmw Z4 E85) and do I need an adapter.? Lots of confusing info out there and I cant seem to find this basic info.


 i know you can use INPA as its a BMW tool but some one will be along and give you a reply


----------



## Evo-uk (Aug 22, 2021)

Got PA Soft Working but it does tell me that the SRS ( NOT FOUND ) could that be a driver issue ? as when i go to Device manager all i see is USB Serial Port ( Com 3 ) i have tried updating the driver but all i get is serial port not BMW scanner 1.4


----------

